# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با شبکه و وب در VB6 >  خطا در webbrower

## behzad_vb.net

قتی که webbrower را اضافه میکنم و میخوام لوگین کنم توی یک سایت این خطای که تو این عکس گذاشتم میده
ببین من میخوام برم توی یک سایتی لوگین بکنم وقتی یوزر و پسورد را توی یوزر  و پسورد میزنم نمیره یک rumtime میده no را که میزنم لوگین میکنه اررو  نمیده اررورش داخل خود مرور گر نه تو ویژوال نباید این rumtime را بده  میخوام ببینم چیکار کنم

دقیقا شکلش اینه وقتی no را میزنم به کارش ادامه میده باید چیکار کنم این اررور را نده
untitled.gif

----------


## butterfly8528

سلام دوست عزیز .
WebBrowser1.Silent = True
موفق باشید  :لبخند: .

----------


## behzad_vb.net

این کارم کردم جواب نداد

----------


## محسن واژدی

سلام
تا آنجایی که بنده اطلاع دارم این پیام از سوی دیباگر خارجی ظاهر میشود که میتواند بهمراه بسته ویژوال استادیو نصب شده باشد

موفق باشید

----------


## Black_Strom

دستورات جاوا اسکریپت و خیلی از دستورات دیگه همچنین کوکی ها و .... تاثیر دارند در اجرای یک صفحه و اما کنترل web browser همونطور که قبلا بهت گفتم به درد اونچیزی که تو منظورت بود نمیخوره ، تو تصویر هم واضحه که getelementid که یکی از دستورات javascript  هست نتونسته parent را پیدا کنه چون سایت توی فرم وی بی باز شده نه مرورگر مستقل و این parent را تغییر میده .
همچنین در طراحی صفحات معمولا از طریق jquery یا php  یا ... دستوراتی اضافه میشه که ممکنه با نسخه مرورگر متفاوت عمل کنه و خطاهایی به وجود بیاره اق بهزاد

----------


## behzad_vb.net

حالا باید چیکار کنم کمکم کنید

----------


## Black_Strom

باید بری سراغ Inet یا همون Internettransfer protocol ارسال و دریافت اطلاعات هم از طریق متد های get و post انجام میشه که همونطور که گفتم باید مطمئن بشی که در صفحه مقصد مثلا بعد از لاگین کردن چه اتفاقی می افته. کوکی ها و نشست ها یا  session  ها هم خیلی مهم هستند.بهتره راجع به کار با inet مقداری اطلاعات توی نت پیدا کنی تا کامل متوجه بشی داستان از چه قرار است.

----------


## Black_Strom

راستی بهزاد داشتم همینطوری تاپیک ها را را مرور می کردم رسیدم به این تاپیک شاید به دردت خورد .
 


> https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?306450

----------


## Black_Strom

*بچه ها کسی میدونه چرا من وقتی می خوام از ieframe.dll که همون کنترل webborwser هست استفاده کنم ، پیام خطای زیر را میده ؟*

error_in_register.JPG

*و وقتی میخوام رجیسترش کنم هم این پیام :*
error_webbrowser.JPG

----------


## MohammadGh2011

> *بچه ها کسی میدونه چرا من وقتی می خوام از ieframe.dll که همون کنترل webborwser هست استفاده کنم ، پیام خطای زیر را میده ؟*
> 
> error_in_register.JPG
> 
> *و وقتی میخوام رجیسترش کنم هم این پیام :*
> error_webbrowser.JPG


سلام عليکم
اگه منظورتون اينه که ميخوايد webbrowser رو به فورمتون اضافه کنيد اين خطا رو ميده 
من هم همين مشکل رو داشتم که يکي از دوستان تو همين سايت يه برنامه ي کوچيکي نوشته بودند که اين ارور رو برطرف ميکرد.جستجو ميکنم برات ميزارم.


----------------
موفق باشيد

----------


## MohammadGh2011

سلام
برات گشتم پيدا کردم، درپست 1، يک فايل ضميمه شده اون رو دانلود کن و کامند "برطرف کردن مشکل" رو بزن 100 درصد مشکلت حل ميشه
من هم همينطور اين ارور رو برطرف کردم.

راه حل برای فایل ieframe.dll

---------------
موفق باشيد

----------


## Black_Strom

یه سوال بعد با اینکار و احیانا گیریم مشکل هم حل شد . اگه با نرم افزارهای setup ساز برای پروژه فایل نصب درست کنم روی سیستم های دیگه مشکلی به وجود نمی یاد مخصوصا اینکه ممکنه نیاز بشه روی ویستا یا 7 هم نصب بشه برنامه ، ایا این روش حل مشکل فقط مشکل را روی سیستم خودم اصلاح میکنه یا توی نصب روی سیستم های دیگه ممکنه با مشکل دیگه ای مواجه بشیم ؟!!

----------


## Black_Strom

یه سوال دیگه هم داشتم :
ببینید من میخوام داخل webrowser  یک متنی مثلا نمایش بدم یا عکسی یا ....
اما نمیخوام اون متن از یک فایل html صدا زده بشه یعنی نیاز به navigate ندارم .همون لحظه تو وب نمایش داده بشه یا اضافه بشه محتوی صفحه .
مثل این کد :
Text1.text=Text1 & vbcrlf & "next line ..."

و اگر راهی هست ایا برای آپدیت شدن هم باید کدی نوشته ؟!! برای مثال من اگر بخوام کل محتوای webbrowser  پاک بشه چی ؟!!

----------


## Black_Strom

سلام به نظرم اومد اینجا جای مناسبی باشه 
در تاپیک زیر مطالبی پیرامون *ترفندهای webbrowser مثلا نمایش دیالوگ های svae as  یا print prieview * 
*غیر فعال کردن راست کلیک و نوشتن کدهای html  و نمایش در webbrowser بدن نیاز به navigate کردن و ....* گذاشتم :

یه سری بزنید اگه نیاز بود تشکر هم فراموش نشه . ممنون 

لینک تاپیک و قسمت 23 بعد :
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?306816

----------


## Black_Strom

سلام به نظرم رسید این کار جالب را انجام بدم واسه کسانی که احتیاج به رویداد mousemoveدارند در webbrowser در حالیکه همه می دونن وب بروزر رویداد mousemove  وجودنداره .....

پسورد فایل : *barnameha.net*

mousemove_in_webbrowser.JPG

----------

